# ***OFFICIAL*** Ronda Rousey vs. Miesha Tate Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Women's Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Women's Bantamweight Championship*
























​


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rousey via armbar, round 1.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Believe it or not I'm going with Rousey first round armbar.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rousey by clean amputation of Miesha's forearm. Round 1, off course.

I'll be rooting for Miesha, though.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Judging from the posts above mine, I can see I'm in the minority here but I'm going to have to go with Ronda by some sort of submission. Maybe an arm bar or something?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted and I am massively pulling for Tate... Rhonda just seems so intolerable in every aspect of life I see her involved in. Even if the UFC edit machine made her look like the "sore losing bad guy" of TUF... with all the footage they had, I find it hard to believe it was that much of a stretch in editing manipulation.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have no reason to believe it's not going to end in the first with Tate's arm barely attached to her body.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Miesha is taking that belt back!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ronda by armbar... I wish I'm wrong though.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Miesha Tate via suffocation through sitting on my face.

Wait, you what mate....

Rousey, round one arm bar.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Tate is taking this! ......maybe......


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

stupid fight, tate just got F'd up by Cat.. why is she fighting for the title?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

dsmjrv said:


> stupid fight, tate just got F'd up by Cat.. why is she fighting for the title?


Tits n' ass bro.......tits n' ass.

That's the only reason this fight is happening.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its not that Misha cant win but she is not the fighter id predict to be dictating the fight. She could pop Ronda with something that puts Ronda on her ass but do you follow her down if she's not basically finished already? Id say probably not.

She has to stuff Ronda's TD game for 5 rounds and find a way to win rounds at the same time, thats a tall order. I think she needs to find a way to stop Ronda and thats probably not going to happen. I favor Ronda to win by TKO or sub but I guess I might be less surprised than most if Ronda decides to stand and strike more than she should or cant take Misha down right away in the early rounds and gets into trouble. 

Ronda didn't utilize a full fight camp for this fight and IMO that's a bad idea that could play a role if this fight goes long. 

If Misha is going to beat Ronda its now or never IMO Ronda will do nothing but improve as she matures as a fighter.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I honestly think Randa isn't just better on the ground, I think even her stand-up is now better than Tate. I don't expect her to win by KO, but I do expect her to make this fight look even sillier than their first meeting. 

Also, armbar round 1.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Tate wins if she can keep space between herself and Rousey.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think Tate wins if she can keep space between herself and Rousey.


Its just hard for me to see her pulling that off for five rounds, Ronda only needs one mistake and she has you in deep water.


Also I see nothing that would lead me to assume her stand up has surpassed Tate's. She has shown she can use her stand up effectively enough to set up her judo and that in turn sets up her BJJ but I dont think she could go in and out point Misha. If anything she could possibly hurt her with a well placed shot but I dont think Ronda's striking more refined.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The girl to beat Ronda is not Tate. I can't see this going any other way besides the first fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> The girl to beat Ronda is not Tate. I can't see this going any other way besides the first fight.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cat has a good chance at beating her but IMO she is still the underdog.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Cat has a good chance at beating her but IMO she is still the underdog.


Cat definitely has the biggest chance to take the title from Rousey. Tate won't even come close to taking that belt. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Cat has a good chance at beating her but IMO she is still the underdog.





Leakler said:


> Cat definitely has the biggest chance to take the title from Rousey. Tate won't even come close to taking that belt. :thumbsdown:


Cat won't be able to avoid the throw. It's Sara McMann.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Cat won't be able to avoid the throw. It's Sara McMann.


Sara is definitely a threat.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad this isn't main eventing a PPV.

I got Ronda obviously. 

She said recently her corner always bets on her, but gets mad at her because of her crappy odds. Said they will have over 20k combined on her for this fight. 20,000 to win 2,500.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Im actually pretty hyped for this. Miesha is damn hot, and I really do think she has a chance. I think rousey is one of those people that are more vulnerable the 2nd time you fight them. Simply because she is a one trick (2 tricks if you add in her throws) pony. While miesha has probably gotten better, i think rhonda has probably hit her ceiling.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> She said recently her corner always bets on her, but gets mad at her because of her crappy odds. Said they will have over 20k combined on her for this fight. 20,000 to win 2,500.


Are people that much involved even allowed to bet on one of the fighters¿



xxpillowxxjp said:


> Im actually pretty hyped for this. Miesha is damn hot, and I really do think she has a chance. I think rousey is one of those people that are more vulnerable the 2nd time you fight them. Simply because she is a one trick (2 tricks if you add in her throws) pony. While miesha has probably gotten better, i think rhonda has probably hit her ceiling.


Everybody knows exactly what she's going to do. Everybody trains to counter that armbar. So far, everybody fails against her.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Cat won't be able to avoid the throw. It's Sara McMann.


She does not need to avoid the throw... just the armbar. I don't believe its impossible to avoid and Ronda has shown a vulnerability on the ground to Tate and Carmouche. I still think Cat has the best chance to beat her.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Im actually pretty hyped for this. Miesha is damn hot, and I really do think she has a chance. I think rousey is one of those people that are more vulnerable the 2nd time you fight them. Simply because she is a one trick (2 tricks if you add in her throws) pony. While miesha has probably gotten better, i think rhonda has probably hit her ceiling.


I see it quite the opposite, I think Cat showed us that Tate has pretty much stopped improving while Ronda keeps getting better. Tate looked almost identical fighting Cat that she did going in to fight Ronda the first time.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Im actually pretty hyped for this. Miesha is damn hot, and I really do think she has a chance. I think rousey is one of those people that are more vulnerable the 2nd time you fight them. Simply because she is a one trick (2 tricks if you add in her throws) pony. While miesha has probably gotten better, i think rhonda has probably hit her ceiling.


Really? Ronda has 7 fights and you think she has peaked? If anything I think it is the opposite. Tate didn't look that great at all vs. Kat. Who is to say ROnda is a one trick pony? Just because she dominates girls with that one trick doesn't mean we know she can't do other things. I don't agree with this at all.

Also, I'm not gonna be one to sit and act like I own a private jet and bang super models. But Tate is overrated in the looks department. She has a huge troll face. That ass is nice for sure, but her face is trollish.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> She does not need to avoid the throw... just the armbar. I don't believe its impossible to avoid and Ronda has shown a vulnerability on the ground to Tate and Carmouche. I still think Cat has the best chance to beat her.


Which is exactly why I think an Olympic wrestler will be able to **** her up on the ground. Ronda won't be able to hit a throw to get on top and set up her armbar. Sara can take her down and GnP her and avoid the sub.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Which is exactly why I think an Olympic wrestler will be able to **** her up on the ground. Ronda won't be able to hit a throw to get on top and set up her armbar. Sara can take her down and GnP her and avoid the sub.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well I disagree with you both IMO her vulnerability (as far as the ground game goes) is also her strength, shes fearless and aggressive, she basically ignored both fighters and just worked on what she wanted to do. She kept taking chances and going for subs or positions that she knew they could very possibly counter because shes so confident they cant do anything she cant reverse or get out of so she just dives after what she sees whenever she wants with no regard to what the negatives could be because she doesn't feel anyone can tap her.

Sara is not as big of a threat to Ronda as Cat because of Cats stand up, Cat has solid BJJ and it might be good enough to allow her to get back to her feet with Ronda. 

I think Ronda can bang with Sara. Being a wrestler is great but in this instance with the skill sets of the two I would think Ronda would just wrap her up or stop her td's. 

Why would Ronda not be able to hit her throws? I see nothing that would lead me to believe that Sara can take Ronda down and keep her down or stop Rondas throws, IDK I think Ronda is a bad match for anyone but for Sara as well.

Regardless those are the two with the best shot at beating her. I find it odd that nobody can stop Ronda's TD's so she takes them down and that makes her one dimensional? Like its her fault IDK.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I find it odd that nobody can stop Ronda's TD's so she takes them down and that makes her one dimensional? Like its her fault IDK.


I think people confuse one dimensional for "I have not seen their full skillset" Nobody can truly say what else Rhonda has until she is forced to use it. She might be as one dimensional as they say... or she might be well rounded. The combined 10 seconds of stand up we have seen from her so far has looked novice, but that is all we have seen. 

Its easier for people to say she is one-dimensional right now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I think people confuse one dimensional for "I have not seen their full skillset" Nobody can truly say what else Rhonda has until she is forced to use it. She might be as one dimensional as they say... or she might be well rounded. The combined 10 seconds of stand up we have seen from her so far has looked novice, but that is all we have seen.
> 
> Its easier for people to say she is one-dimensional right now.


Agree. In modern MMA, everybody is training everything and it's not because they are constantly using a move that is working well that their are one dimensional.
So many things were out of ordinary in the past and now, because they happened we automatically add to the arsenal of the fighter: Anderson the kickboxer submitting grapplers? JDS the boxer finishing a fight with a spinning head kick? Vitor Belfort the BJJ boxer becoming a kickboxer...

They train and they eventually will use new things, but choosing a faster and easier to finish way does not necessarily equals to be one dimensional.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

If Rousey were one-dimensional, it should be easy for her opponents to just keep the fight in the other dimensions and win there against her, but they can't.

Also, what we've seen from her so far is not one-dimensional. She is not an one-dimensional arm-bar-machine, she is been also able to take every opponent down so far. There you have at least two dimensions of fighting.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The thing about Rondas trick, is that nobody knows how deep Rondas knowledge of arm bar escapes go. Up to now, every attempt at an escape has been countered by Ronda. In Tates case, she escaped once but couldn't do it again. And thats just the few fights we've seen.

My point is that Ronda knows more arm bar escapes then any of her opponents. So Tate can go off and learn some new escape techniques only to find Ronda is totally versed in them already.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Grapplers will rule WMMA for a while. Women do not have the power to change the fight. Nothing will stop Ronda from charging her, clinching, and using her Judo. A guy like Robbie Lawler puts fear in grapplers eyes at least and at least makes them think. And has a weapon to change or end a fight. Ronda can walk through a couple useless punches and just do what she does better than anyone else here. 

Again, this fight is hyped up way more than I can understand. Helwani posed the question if people are more interested in it than the main event....he was quickly shot down, but it is crazy that the idea is even in the realm of possibility. 

Tate lost by 1st round armbar like everyone else in a fight that was not that long ago. She goes 1-1 since losing her last fight by finish and somehow this is a anticipated fight? A male fight with the same circumstances would be laughed at. This fight shouldn't even be happening if the division was deep at all.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nothing Tate has done since the first fight makes me believe this fight will end any differently. (than the first one did)

Oh damn, I already posted.. well, carry on.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Grapplers will rule WMMA for a while. Women do not have the power to change the fight. Nothing will stop Ronda from charging her, clinching, and using her Judo. A guy like Robbie Lawler puts fear in grapplers eyes at least and at least makes them think. And has a weapon to change or end a fight. Ronda can walk through a couple useless punches and just do what she does better than anyone else here.


Definitely true. Rousey doesn't have to be cautious against one-punch-KO monsters, so she can just walk forward for the clinch and from there it's her world. She even could just pull guard as the GnP of her oppenents isn't that hard which leaves her more time and opportunities to work from the bottom.

The only way I see her losing so far would be Cyborg catching her with some vicious Muay Thai or someone with an A-game Condit vs Diaz gameplan, staying out of close range all the time and picking her apart from the outside, but I don't see any opponent on a technical level to do so at the moment.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Saying Ronda is one dimensional makes about as much sense as saying Vitor has become one dimensional because all he's been doing this year is headkick people into unconsciousness.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Seeing as nobody has managed to get past her first dimension yet... how does anybody know shes one dimensional? :confused02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Seeing as nobody has managed to get past her first dimension yet... *how does anybody know shes one dimensional?* :confused02:


Pretty simple isn't it? They don't.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

have you seen her boxing? Lol it's seriously horrid.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> have you seen her boxing? Lol it's seriously horrid.


You have a point. But I have to believe she is being put to work on that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> have you seen her boxing? Lol it's seriously horrid.





xxpillowxxjp said:


> have you seen her boxing? Lol it's seriously horrid.


That's a little hyperbolic if you ask me, her average fight has lasted what 55 seconds? Her foot work has improved a lot and her jab is not that bad. 

She landed a big shot on Kaufman and backed her against the cage.

I even went back and watched her first fight with Tate and the striking wasn't horribly lopsided, Tate got more clean shots in but Ronda landed some hard shots herself.

Against Budd she won the stand up so IDK nobody has stopped her from manhandling them once she gets her mitts on them.

Ronda is very underrated, the uneducated eye will call her a one trick pony but its easy to see that her clinch game is just a rock solid part of her judo game that is a rock solid part of her bjj. Her ground game is not just average its just as elite as her judo. 

So she really doesn't need to strike like Anderson Silva to be dominant. She reminds me of Matt Hughes but he didn't have her level of BJJ until later in his career and his TD game was no ware near as diverse as hers is. 

She's not unbeatable but she's not a one trick pony and its not going to be as simple as "just kickbox her" because she's to skilled at what she dose to be shut out completely by any female. 

Thats why I think it will take a KO to send her packing and I dont think thats something Id bet on happening in the near future.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Although we should respect these woman as highly skilled and highly trained athletes, I still think Meisha Tate is cute as hell.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd like to see Tate really make it a fight, but I see Rousey finishing the same way. The only advantage Tate might have is Rousey really wanting to continue the whole armbar thing. She might look over other ways to finish just to keep that streak going.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

So, I inadvertantly placed a bet on Miesha. Wtf! Least it was under a mil in v-credits and...I'm not even inebriated yet!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> I'd like to see Tate really make it a fight


Well... she made it a fight last time.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet Ronda's IQ is well under 100.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jaycalgary said:


> I bet Ronda's IQ is well under 100.


Odd comment of the thread award goes to...

Seriously though, what is with this comment?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol I love how Tate thinks she is some 1 punch KO artist leading up to this fight.:dunno:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> lol I love how Tate thinks she is some 1 punch KO artist leading up to this fight.:dunno:


If Ronda KO's her ill be pleased.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is my concern I think Tate has likely spent enough time training arm bar defense that she can at least momentarily stay out of danger, but I worry she won't have spent enough time on the rest of her game and end up tapping just the same.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> This is my concern I think Tate has likely spent enough time training arm bar defense that she can at least momentarily stay out of danger, but I worry she won't have spent enough time on the rest of her game and end up tapping just the same.


Sooner or later a woman will get out of the first with Ronda. But I don't see how Tate can all of a sudden learn armbar defense that will stop someone who has spent their whole life doing it, and doing it on an Olympic level. If Ronda gets that position, Tate isn't getting out. Armbar defense is useless. Not letting ROnda easily close distance and toss her on her head is the bigger thing she should have worked on. Every girl has known exactly what Ronda is coming in to do, and yet NONE of them have stopped her from doing it. Hell none have even ran away long enough to say they made it out of the first. Tate's strategy last fight was go in with her head down just flinging wild hooks from side to side. 

Tate shouldn't even be in this fight. You can tell how desperate she is. Talking about 1 punch KOs. Her name is "takedown Tate" and she is over here talking about a 1 punch KO. Tate comes off as really goofy and just happy to be there. She just babbles on about nothing.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think Ronda's tough facade is all for show, and it's evident at the weigh-in. Tate has got to her more than Rousey would care to admit, she's trying too hard.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I kinda feel like putting a bet on tate but she'll probably fall for the one trick pony once again


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

All I have to say is I'm excited for this fight, and Ronda had an awesome sweater at the weigh ins. 

I think Tate will make it out of the first to be subbed in the 2nd in the first minute of the round


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's my prediction. Rousey via triangle choke after Tate manages to posture up after the first armbar attempt.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Sooner or later a woman will get out of the first with Ronda. But I don't see how Tate can all of a sudden learn armbar defense that will stop someone who has spent their whole life doing it, and doing it on an Olympic level. If Ronda gets that position, Tate isn't getting out. Armbar defense is useless.


Agree. Like I said earlier, unfortunately ( for the rest of the division ) the fighter with the best arm bar defence is probably Rousey herself. I highly doubt Tate will learn anything about arm bar escapes that Ronda isn't already schooled in.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I am a weak minded sheep manipulated by the media and tuf editors. I have gone from Ronda fan to hoping for a Tate KO.

Ronda by armbar is a thing now but she didn't invent it. Tate knows a thing or two about a thing or two. 

I would love to see her fight off the throws and keep Ronda standing for a few rounds. Even better if she escapes an armbar and forces the fight back up. I want to see Ronda forced to do more than a judo throw into an armbar.

Before y'all start teaching me something I fully recognize that the smart money is on Ronda and I'm a dumbass for buying into tuff. ...so?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Tate knows a thing or two about...


Deflecting attention away from her moose face, by way of awesome buttocks?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Deflecting attention away from her moose face, by way of awesome buttocks?



.....face?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Deflecting attention away from her moose face, by way of awesome buttocks?


It is kinda moosey, still perty good though especially in comparison to ronda


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

CupCake said:


> I think Ronda's tough facade is all for show, and it's evident at the weigh-in. Tate has got to her more than Rousey would care to admit, she's trying too hard.


What is this nonsense? Ronda was more reserved this weigh in than last. Ronda was all smiles coming to the stage. Tate got under her skin? I don't see it. If anything it is the other way around. Tate is flip flopping and not making any sense in interviews. She is the one grasping at things and trying a bit too hard. Ronda is doing what she has always done....that is being a serious killah. Tate is a goofball who is more worried about what she looks like. It is funny in the pre-fight hype. Ronda can say whatever she wants because she is an undefeated, champion, who already beat her last fight. Tate has nothing to even say to get people excited about her chances. She is left just grasping and grasping. Trying to find weird little aspects to talk about. 

As a side note: Ronda is hotter than Tate when she is in shape for weigh ins. Tate has a better ass and bigger boobs, but she has a total troll face. Ronda looked hotter in their last fight. Tate is over there with her frizzy puff hair, troll face, and orange jump suit. In the middle of a fight Tate loses any and all hotness with that flying head of hers.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Meh, I saw it.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> In the middle of a fight Tate loses any and all hotness with that flying head of hers.


Guess there are some people who don't mind as long ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The FUC.K is an ass cleavage?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The FUC.K is an ass cleavage?


A more subtle word for butt crack.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, but that's like saying "Ohhh, I'd love to see her groin cleavage".


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, but that's like saying "Ohhh, I'd love to see her groin cleavage".


Bwhahahaha! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

:laugh: Wish I could rep you again.



urban dictionary said:


> ass cleavage is defined by how deep a girls ass crack is set within her gluteous muscles. in other words if you took a ruler and stuck it in between a girls ass muscles till it stops at her crack you would have an ass cleavage measurement. how deep a womans ass crack measurement yeilds, is what is known as ass cleavage! ass cleavage is a phrase normally utilized with girls who are very athletically built!


no entry on groin cleavage though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

"Daaaayum, that chick's ass cleavage is about 3 mahfukin inches breh"

Sorry for the gimmick infringement LL.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Guess there are some people who don't mind as long ...


Perhaps if I was 13 again. "ooohoo I see butt crack, hehe!"

Ronda is naturally a pudgy judo girl. But at weigh ins and on covers, she is pretty damn good looking. I think she has a prettier face than Tate no doubt. More natural/better smile. When Tate smiles for the camera it looks like it hurts.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Time to mute the Leben/Hall fight rerun until this comes on.

EDIT: Legendary padwork here ladies......


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Miesha looks a bit scared to me.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hopefully the UFC can hook up Tate with a replacement arm using their Military connections cause she is going in with two and leaving with 1 1/2.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I want hot ass, Miesha Tate to win pretty badly, but see an armbar in the making.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

Whats with the messing up on the reff's givng the fighters the rub down, checking groin/mouth guard etc. Reff didnt even check Miesha, only took something off her wrist? Sure it happened earlier too..?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rousey anger face is always HILARIOUS.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, these may have been the best intro songs ever :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

tehe i put some money on tate via KO pays 12 to 1 lol


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow That First Round!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

miesha tates an idiot


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Almost hurt a Judo master on the feet...go for a clinch. Genius


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Round 2! 10-9 Ronda.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

great fight


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man Ronda's takedowns' trips are sick.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Almost hurt a Judo master on the feet...go for a clinch. Genius


lol pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

:laugh: Tate's corner telling her Ronda is breaking.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

miesha is downright retarded


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ronda is gassed


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Fight of the night going to the chicks


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Retarded or not, this fight is awesome so far. Still hope Miesha's fight iq improves and she uses TDD and punches.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Exciting fight.

I love Rousey's fighting style.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I am 100% convinced that Cyborg KOs Rousey into oblivion.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Time to see Rousey's Gas Tank.

Man as I'm typing this she gets caught.... wtf


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Miesha stop cliching you stupid wench!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Miesha tate ******* sucks what a moronic fool


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stay classy, Ronda.

Keep that penis squeaky clean.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Credit to Tate, took a lot longer than I thought it would.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

lol how did those clinches work out for you, Tate. Guess you'd rather lose than win!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

She got nasty technique.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

great fight!

but seriously you refuse to shake your opponents hand at the end
Ronda needs to pull her head out of her arse no need for that sort of crap


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol, what happened to the 'i've seen videos of Ronda she looks like her standup is going to be Anderson like...' the girls literally lost on her feet.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm being a bit of a sissy but come on once the fight is over, at least have the decency to shake your opponents hand.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Even the most basic of striking...and Rousey gets beat. How are there NO women in the entire world of elite female fighters capable of NOT flailing and then clinching against a bad striker Judo master? Just dont clinch. It's actually pretty simple. She's not shooting in like Chael, she's throwing jabs, then clinching, then stalling, then throwing and armbarring. Just be able to do ANY boxing and you will win.

What weight is Katie Taylor? She'd put Ronda out too.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ronda is just awesome, so aggressive.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't stand this Diaz sister punk bitch.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Even the most basic of striking...and Rousey gets beat. How are there NO women in the entire world of elite female fighters capable of NOT flailing and then clinching against a bad striker Judo master? Just dont clinch. It's actually pretty simple. She's not shooting in like Chael, she's throwing jabs, then clinching, then stalling, then throwing and armbarring. Just be able to do ANY boxing and you will win.
> 
> What weight is Katie Taylor? She'd put Ronda out too.


Because WMMAlogic. maybe zingano has a brain and will do the opposite of what tate did twice


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

My god Meisha's gameplan pissed me off, but GOD DAMN i love that woman. Stay sexy Miesha ans great fight. FOTN? Lets see what Andy has to say.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Tate didn't with the UFC championship but she's the peoples champion.

Bring on the 125 belt!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

What an awesome fight. Tate made some stupid mistakes. Rondas striking looked better.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Even the most basic of striking...and Rousey gets beat. How are there NO women in the entire world of elite female fighters capable of NOT flailing and then clinching against a bad striker Judo master? Just dont clinch. It's actually pretty simple. She's not shooting in like Chael, she's throwing jabs, then clinching, then stalling, then throwing and armbarring. Just be able to do ANY boxing and you will win.
> 
> What weight is Katie Taylor? She'd put Ronda out too.


I'd like to see Ronda try throw Kayla Harrison around if she decided to try MMA.

Edit: Kayla is listed at 171lbs, so I guess it wouldn't happen anyways.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I want Ronda Vs McMann now


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Because WMMAlogic. maybe zingano has a brain and will do the opposite of what tate did twice


Yeah it would seem that way. Sorry to all our proud WMMA advocates, but damn these girls have to learn how to throw a punch. Miesha would have EASILY beat Ronda had she known how to bring her arms back after throwing.

I remember I got low repped like crazy cause I said an untrained guy at the same weight class as Ronda would easily beat her. That is just RIDICULOUSLY easy now. A guy who can throw a punch literally puts Ronda in a coffin. Cyborg Save.Us


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bahhhhh! Meisha did great but terrible game plan. War Cat when the time comes! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah it would seem that way. Sorry to all our proud WMMA advocates, but damn these girls have to learn how to throw a punch. Miesha would have EASILY beat Ronda had she known how to bring her arms back after throwing.
> 
> I remember I got low repped like crazy cause I said an untrained guy at the same weight class as Ronda would easily beat her. That is just RIDICULOUSLY easy now. A guy who can throw a punch literally puts Ronda in a coffin. Cyborg Save.Us


Tate was better at striking but even she was flailing like she was trying to fly like a chicken. How hard is it to learn a decent jab and some one two combos and straight punches.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> I'd like to see Ronda try throw Kayla Harrison around if she decided to try MMA.
> 
> Edit: Kayla is listed at 171lbs, so I guess it wouldn't happen anyways.


Kayla should do MMA. Basically, the way to win WMMA apparently is being able to takedown from the clinch, and do armbars. I don'tjust mean Ronda either, check out Tate's wins etc.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd have to agree that alot of the Women's techniques are seriously lacking (especially striking). Ronda's throw reversals were outstanding thou and her ground game is always fantastic, but yeah the punching game in the UFC for the girls is pretty weak. Tate had some good defense and she did hit Ronda pretty well a few times, but Ronda just showed superior in almost all aspects. The striking techniques are just not there ... yet?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah it would seem that way. Sorry to all our proud WMMA advocates, but damn these girls have to learn how to throw a punch. Miesha would have EASILY beat Ronda had she known how to bring her arms back after throwing.
> 
> I remember I got low repped like crazy cause* I said an untrained guy at the same weight class as Ronda would easily beat her*. That is just RIDICULOUSLY easy now. A guy who can throw a punch literally puts Ronda in a coffin. Cyborg Save.Us


You are crazy. Noway a guy with no martial arts experience can keep Ronda from closing the distance.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wrong thread shit sorry.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OHKO said:


> You are crazy. Noway a guy with no martial arts experience can keep Ronda from closing the distance.


Literally ONE straight punch and Rousey would be out.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

One straight punch and you ll be on your back form Rondas wicked Uchi Mata. She showed it 2 times in this fight. Ronda is monster and when she figures out stand up game 100% she ll be unbeatable. I love Judo and this fight was threat for me. Implementing Judo in MMA in such way is great thing for MMA and Judo and it looks great.


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I am 100% convinced that Cyborg KOs Rousey into oblivion.


Let Rhonda cycle the 'roids to even the playing field, and let's see what happens!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Even the most basic of striking...and Rousey gets beat. How are there NO women in the entire world of elite female fighters capable of NOT flailing and then clinching against a bad striker Judo master? Just dont clinch. It's actually pretty simple. She's not shooting in like Chael, she's throwing jabs, then clinching, then stalling, then throwing and armbarring. Just be able to do ANY boxing and you will win.
> 
> What weight is Katie Taylor? She'd put Ronda out too.


Ronda has been talking about Holly Holm. She'd get put on her ass quickly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Miesha didn't have that one-punch KO power, Ronda has brute-force behind her, the armbar was inevitable. Great fight though, Tate lasted longer than I thought. Kudos to her.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Roki977 said:


> One straight punch and you ll be on your back form Rondas wicked Uchi Mata. She showed it 2 times in this fight. Ronda is monster and when she figures out stand up game 100% she ll be unbeatable. I love Judo and this fight was threat for me. Implementing Judo in MMA in such way is great thing for MMA and Judo and it looks great.


Maybe when she figures out the stand up game 10% we ccan talk.



mprasek said:


> Let Rhonda cycle the 'roids to even the playing field, and let's see what happens!


Roids doesnt teach you how to defend yourself.



Life B Ez said:


> Ronda has been talking about Holly Holm. She'd get put on her ass quickly.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Most def. Would be VERY interesting.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

So, I "bet" on Ronda and found out I accidently placed the bet on Miesha...roflz! What the heck!

Valiant effort! I still think Ronda should have acknowledged her by shaking her hand that...was kinda borderline. Fights over. Miesha got arm barred and was classy enough to shake her hand to congratulate her.

I like Ronda for her intensity and those were wicked JUDO THROWS! But there's someone out there not in the UFC currently who is very capable of dethroning her.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Miesha didn't have that one-punch KO power, Ronda has brute-force behind her, the armbar was inevitable. Great fight though, Tate lasted longer than I thought. Kudos to her.


That wasn't the problem the problem was miesha has zero fight iq, instead of doing the smart thing and just striking with ronda she kept charging into heer and then getting judo flipped. She could have easily won this if she owned a brain


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Great fight, though the end was practically written in stone. Ronda is so freaking strong it is going to take a powerful wrestler or somebody like Cat with a good Thai clinch to give her problems. McMann gets the next shot though right? That should be a very competitive fight. I wouldn't be surprised to see Sara take the strap but I'll still be rooting for Rousey.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> That wasn't the problem the problem was miesha has zero fight iq, instead of doing the smart thing and just striking with ronda she kept charging into heer and then getting judo flipped. She could have easily won this if she owned a brain


She was gassed and lost out there. She was completely desperate for a break, its not like she was dominating the stand up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> She was gassed and lost out there. She was completely desperate for a break, its not like she was dominating the stand up.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No but she was hitting rousey and if there was a way to win it was that not grappling with a judo ace.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Impressed that Tate defended submissions very well in the first 2. But in the 3rd Ronda got what she always gets


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure who came up with the 'try to take Ronda down' gameplan?

Gotta admit I was hoping for a bit more on the feet from meisha.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The first 2 rounds was Ronda wearing down and breaking Tate so she'd get the armbar eventually. Kudos to both, they brought it!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the only thing tate brought was retardation, her logic is i'm hurting on the feet and I hurt her with an upkick guess i'll go grapple and get judo slammed and eventually armbarred


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Rhonda at least went some way in proving that she is not one dimensional, she showed some nice striking at times, kicks, punches and knees all looked nice. She lack something as far as technique but she very explosive and athletic, fastest striker in the division.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah WMMA in general hasn't reached maturity yet. It's very reminiscent of the UFC in the mid 90's. Each fighter is still fairly one dimensional. Ronda has wicked judo throws + solid submissions, but her striking is rigid and not fluid. 

Give it a full decade with higher pay grade, full sponsorships in play and trainers dedicating their time and you'll see the Gina and Ronda 2.0s. I didn't mention Cyborg because I truly think she is the best and can probably hold her own vs a fighter 10 years in the future. I can not believe her strength. 

Another thing is in WMMA they don't tend to have any sort of game planning...at the moment...hehe. That's kinda what I like.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

On thing you don't see very often is the champion rapidly improving in front of your eyes, Rhonda seems to be doing that. The only other i can think of is also in a new weight, that being Mighty Mouse Johnson.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Fight of the Night? 

Impressed with Ronda's striking to be honest. Not that it's anything special but she made the step from Matt Hughes to Demian Maia during his first year in the UFC. I keep forgetting how awesome her judo is, it's just beautiful to watch. Tate didn't make it hard by charging in the way she did but you still gotta know how the suitable technique for the situation. I also loved how somebody in Miesha's corner told her Ronda was already breaking after round 1. Yeah, right. I want it to have been Caraway so I can hate on him a little more. I bet it was him who came up with the brilliant strategy to take Ronda to the ground as well. I love that Ronda didn't shake Miesha's hand in the end. She's like the honey badger. She don't care if anybody likes her, she just does her thing and eats cobras for breakfast.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

How was that Fight of The Night ?
Was a complete domination...
Misha hit Rounda 3 times....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Swp said:


> How was that Fight of The Night ?
> Was a complete domination...
> Misha hit Rounda 3 times....


Honestly, I think Dana gave it to them (and sotn to Ronda) because of the crowds excitement and because he's sleeping with Ronda. How do you think women got into the ufc? I heard dana say a hundred times "you will never see women in the ufc". 

Ever notice the way he grins every time he says "Ronda is nasty"


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Swp said:


> How was that Fight of The Night ?
> Was a complete domination...
> Misha hit Rounda 3 times....


Well, because the other main card fights didn't last longer than a round and the one that did had a very unfortunate ending...


----------



## panthony (Nov 12, 2006)

One sided domination, a step or two above a sparring session. But Ronda's and Miesha's fights are always entertaining.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I didn't think it was that onesided, Tate landed a few good shots that at least looked close to hurting Ronda and she reversed the position a few times, got a take down and push Ronda further than anyone. 

I was on the edge of my seat the whole time wondering about Ronda's gas tank, overall skills when she can't get the armbar. Gotta say, i was impressed with her.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I didn't think it was that onesided, Tate landed a few good shots that at least looked close to hurting Ronda and she reversed the position a few times, got a take down and push Ronda further than anyone.
> 
> I was on the edge of my seat the whole time wondering about Ronda's gas tank, overall skills when she can't get the armbar. Gotta say, i was impressed with her.


I agree. I was on the edge of my seat too. But I have to admit that I yelled OH! every time Ronda tossed her or hurt her and it seemed like I yelled OH! a lot.

I guess I'm going to be a Sarah Mcmann fan now since she's practically a neighbor, but I was thinking, how cool would it be if Ronda yelled "JUDO CHOP" everytime she throws a girl. :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Swp said:


> How was that Fight of The Night ?
> Was a complete domination...
> Misha hit Rounda 3 times....


I agree with this. But at the same time no other fight on the main card was more deserving. Sure you could find one on the prelims, but we all know more bonus comes from main event fights. 

Tate got destroyed though. Getting out of the first isn't anything to get happy about at that level. Or coupled with the fact that it wasn't even close.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Those throws.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

fun fight... and Miesha made it more competitive than I would have thought.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Trix said:


> Those throws.


I wanted her to lose, but DAMN, those throws are a thing of beauty.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

A.) No, for instance if Tate had no arms, she would still judo throw her ass and proceed to bust up her face with GnP. Probably winning by a UD.


Seriously though, can't believe people are saying Tate put up a better fight than expected. She is ranked top 3 and knows what Ronda is trying to do. She spent the last 2 years figuring how to defend it. So what she defended for a couple rounds? Other than some haymakers that found a home randomly she did nothing. Even when she had ROnda down, Ronda easily defended and beat the crap out of her from bottom. At Tate's "supposed" to be level, there is no glory in getting out of the first round. That is shameful if she or her teams thinks that for one second. She got steamrolled all night. She got beat up. She still lost by armbar. She was never in the fight at all. How did she put up a fight? What fight did she even put up? What did she do? It was like a version of that old show bully beatdown.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Seriously though, can't believe people are saying Tate put up a better fight than expected.


But she did better. Still outclassed in every way, but she made to the 3rd round. That is something better than most were expecting I would say.

I also think she made serious mistakes by trying to take Ronda down. That would make things worse, as it did.

The technical gap is just abysmal between them. But she managed somehow to survive longer than any other girl this time.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> That wasn't the problem the problem was miesha has zero fight iq, instead of doing the smart thing and just striking with ronda she kept charging into heer and then getting judo flipped. She could have easily won this if she owned a brain


That's exactly how I saw it, and exactly what I was yelling at my TV. So many fights are lost by bad fight IQ. If it was her game plan to stay back, stick and jab and move and she went against it. She is stupid. If that wasn't her game plan, then her and her camp are stupid. All she did was charge in uncontrolled and get Judo Flipped. Completely Stupid.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> But she did better. Still outclassed in every way, but she made to the 3rd round. That is something better than most were expecting I would say.
> 
> I also think she made serious mistakes by trying to take Ronda down. That would make things worse, as it did.
> 
> The technical gap is just abysmal between them. But she managed somehow to survive longer than any other girl this time.


I get that she made it out of round 1 and no one else has. But it would mean something if she put up a fight. Ronda just didn't find the finish. As good as Ronda is sometimes you just don't find the arm, or the angle is just a tad off. Tate didn't do any sweet escape. Ronda just didn't have it locked in. It could have been ROnda just not finding it more than anything Tate did. 

Either way she put up no fight at all and was ragdolled and beat up. It was inevitable that Ronda would not find a 1st round armbar at some point. Tate didn't do better than last fight...she just lasted longer...while getting thoroughly beat almost every minute of it. But she did nothing in the fight. 

If Chad Mendes fights Aldo and gets beat down but survives and loses a lopsided decision, did he do better than he did the first time? Isn't getting beat down for 5 rounds doing worse than getting KO'd in the first? It is to me. Ronda found the armbar anyway. Tate made a big deal about Ronda never being out of the first and how she wouldn't be as good the longer it went. Well that was disproved and disproved badly. This fight showed much more just how much better ROnda is than Tate. More than the first ever did.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

StandThemUp said:


> That's exactly how I saw it, and exactly what I was yelling at my TV. So many fights are lost by bad fight IQ. If it was her game plan to stay back, stick and jab and move and she went against it. She is stupid. If that wasn't her game plan, then her and her camp are stupid. All she did was charge in uncontrolled and get Judo Flipped. Completely Stupid.


Yeah exactly the definition of insanity is to repeat your mistakes over and over and expect a different outcome.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Miesha did put on the best fight of anyone on the main card(10:58) and lasted longer than the following

Josh Barnett (1:00), Anderson Silva (6:16) and Fabricio Camoes (3:42) combined


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Miesha did put on the best fight of anyone on the main card(10:58) and lasted longer than the following
> 
> Josh Barnett (1:00), Anderson Silva (6:16) and Fabricio Camoes (3:42) combined


but their opponents were chris "superman" weidman, travis "hawaiin elbows" browne and jim "creedance clearwater revival" miller. Not the same as mean mug one trick pony rousey


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Miesha did put on the best fight of anyone on the main card(10:58) and lasted longer than the following
> 
> Josh Barnett (1:00), Anderson Silva (6:16) and Fabricio Camoes (3:42) combined


I don't see how time spent in there getting beat up matters?

Barnett got hit will elbows, he didn't get ragdolled over and over, beat up bad, then sub'd.

I don't see how hanging in there means they did better than expected? Tate didn't do good what so ever. Her striking technique sucked, her IQ was god awful, he judo defense was bad, her top position was bad, he BJJ was bad, her cardio wasn't any better than Ronda's, and she lost by armbar anyway.

If she "put up a fight" as a top 3 women's BW then Ronda will never lose. She did not put up a better fight than I thought at all. I thought she might make it interesting for a bit. She didn't. She made it interesting by getting tossed on her head over and over. That was interesting.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I get that she made it out of round 1 and no one else has. But it would mean something if she put up a fight. Ronda just didn't find the finish. As good as Ronda is sometimes you just don't find the arm, or the angle is just a tad off. Tate didn't do any sweet escape. Ronda just didn't have it locked in. It could have been ROnda just not finding it more than anything Tate did.
> 
> Either way she put up no fight at all and was ragdolled and beat up. It was inevitable that Ronda would not find a 1st round armbar at some point. Tate didn't do better than last fight...she just lasted longer...while getting thoroughly beat almost every minute of it. But she did nothing in the fight.
> 
> If Chad Mendes fights Aldo and gets beat down but survives and loses a lopsided decision, did he do better than he did the first time? Isn't getting beat down for 5 rounds doing worse than getting KO'd in the first? It is to me. Ronda found the armbar anyway. Tate made a big deal about Ronda never being out of the first and how she wouldn't be as good the longer it went. Well that was disproved and disproved badly. This fight showed much more just how much better ROnda is than Tate. More than the first ever did.


Sorry, man, but I will stick to the opinion of the person commenting the fight live at Combate TV, *Kyra Gracie*, who was pointing Tate was doing a better job defending those armbars this time until she couldn't.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


>


Ronda vs Goro

Ronda vs Paul Harris

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ronda vs nick newell


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't see how time spent in there getting beat up matters?


It got her fight of the night, and tripled her income she was the biggest underdog of the night and put up the best fight that means something. Maybe not to you but to thousands of people chanting her name it did.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ronda vs nick newell


He still has the other arm.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> He still has the other arm.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



but he has the stump to pry off the arm bar and freak rousey out by touching her legs with the stump, advantage newell


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> but he has the stump to pry off the arm bar and freak rousey out by touching her legs with the stump, advantage newell


I'm not sure how I feel about this....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I feel like OWNs is on dodgy ground but he did make me laugh :laugh:


----------



## vegasvic (Nov 18, 2007)

*Villain?*

I'm wondering if the whole Ronda-as-villain thing is calculated to generate PPV sales. If she continued to post first round arm-bar finishes against seriously outclassed opponents the UFC could not justify her as a genuine main event headliner much longer. She admitted as much in the post fight presser with her convoluted Batman analogy. Now they have a huge base that will tune in with hopes of seeing her lose.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like she's embracing The Heel persona although I know deep down inside that may not have been what she wanted. I mean who wants to truly get booed man. But man those judo throws were my favorite part of the show. Then segue those into submissions that is top notch.

Think I warmed up to Miesha a bit. In reality her only training partner is her boyfriend. I think I remember her tweeting for sponsors. She'll get there along with the others' who are struggling to make a living off this sport.

So, the positives I see from the male division getting decimated at the moment is that it'll give more exposure to WMMA. When Cyborg arrives it's going to be huge!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

vegasvic said:


> I'm wondering if the whole Ronda-as-villain thing is calculated to generate PPV sales. If she continued to post first round arm-bar finishes against seriously outclassed opponents the UFC could not justify her as a genuine main event headliner much longer. She admitted as much in the post fight presser with her convoluted Batman analogy. Now they have a huge base that will tune in with hopes of seeing her lose.


Could very we'll be the case.

I also wouldn't be surprised if she and the UFC saw how badly she came across on TUF and decided to play up to the fact she's disliked now.

Michael Bisping has sold PPVs for years based on the fact a vast majority of people can't stand him.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

For those here who still think Ronda has "issues"- especially after the TUF episodes- they need to watch the post-fight presser, and actually listen to what Ronda said. In fact- and while I apprieciate the fact that Tate just lost- it was most interesting to note the contrast in their demeanors at the presser.

Certain fighters are asked to PLAY THE ROLE to generate drama, thereby creating buzz, and ultimately, marketshare and revenue for the UFC in general and the fighters specifically. 
Ronda was obviously expected to play the heel, and Miesha was asked to continue channeling the cupcake.
NEVER believe the hype.

And for those who say her striking sucks: it's all relative. Her striking is in reality _very_ effective- in the context of what she uses it for.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

1 was all business and you could tell was there to win by destruction even after movies and covers (Ronda).

The other showed up in her cupcake PJs, full of smiles, making a bunch of stuff up at interviews, singing every word to her walk out song to and in the cage. More happy to just be there with eyes on her, happy that she is getting cheers. I said it before they even fought, Tate is goofy. Really goofy. The WMMA division has passed her by a bit.



Killz said:


> Could very we'll be the case.
> 
> I also wouldn't be surprised if she and the UFC saw how badly she came across on TUF and decided to play up to the fact she's disliked now.
> 
> Michael Bisping has sold PPVs for years based on the fact a vast majority of people can't stand him.


But how did the UFC play it up? Perhaps they edited TUF the right way, but then again Ronda was pretty off the wall at all times and they have had problems well before the show. Dana said Ronda was worried/upset with how she came off on TUF. 

People just really gravitated to the TUF season. Many women watched that show (drama, reality series, girl personalities) women loved that season. People really didn't like what ROnda did, but many never understood her personality to start with. 

But I don't see where the UFC really promoted it that way. They promoted bad blood, which was always there. I never saw them play ROnda up as the heel. It just fell that way. Ronda let the beef spill out, wears her heart on her sleeve, and was brought up that way. Tate cares a bunch how she comes off to people, and obviously tried to play the real nice girl who is getting bullied. People ate it up. But I don't think the UFC went out of their way to promote it like that. 

Jon Jones was loved. His own personality started coming to light and people didn't like it. Thus creating a legion of fans and then a legion of haters. Thus making him a star. Sometimes promoting doesn't have to be fabricated. Personalities shine through after a while and people pick sides. Give fans a reason to care, and they will. Hate is stronger than love.


----------

